# sawdust/woodshavings??



## xkeeleyx (Apr 3, 2009)

i went to a joiners yard yesterday and bought a MASSIVE bag of chemical free sawdust for just £4 it was that big i had to put seats down in my car. iv been told in the past that sawdust isnt good for rabbits but also been told buy a petshiop that its ok for them. and it does get sold doesnt it.. so just wondering on your advice??


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I dont use shavings as they create loads of mess indoors, i have heard that u are not meant to use them with long haired bunnies because it can get in their hair however i dont know how true this is? the stuff they sell in the shops is dust extracted so its better for the rabbits breathing, I would say that if ur rabbits are used to shavings and dont have any health problems then its ok


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You have to be careful with stuff straight from a joiners/foresty industry.

There may be tree sap, and some wood is toxic to rabbits, like pine and cedar, both common trees used in such places.

I personally use megazorb.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

been using sawdust from joiers shop for years


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

My rabbits have woodshavings and I've had no problems but I've always got these from a pet shop.

Someone told me that sawdust can irritate their eyes...I guess it depends how fine it is and how big the pieces are?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I personally use megazorb.


whats megazorb?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

frags said:


> whats megazorb?


https://www.thehayexperts.co.uk/Litter.11/Megazorb.174.html

I buy mine from an online farm shop. Most horsey places should stock it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

frags said:


> whats megazorb?


expensive sawdust:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

borderer said:


> expensive sawdust:smilewinkgrin:


Its actually really cheap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Its actually really cheap.


6.94 i would need 5 a week


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i dont think sawdust is good as it gets into the eyes and nose, well so im told lol i buy a big 25lt of shavings for £6.50 sometimes £8 if i go else where. it last me for about a month but i do have large pens to fill lol when i had just 1 bun it lasted me about 3 months or more


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

borderer said:


> 6.94 i would need 5 a week


I dont have so many animals that i have to use cheaper stuff thats poor quality and doesnt do a good job.

I cut no corners and take no risks with my pets. Megazorb is almost much kinder on the feet, and with bare-footed animals such as guineas, id rather they were comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I dont have so many animals that i have to use cheaper stuff thats poor quality and doesnt do a good job.
> 
> I cut no corners and take no risks with my pets. Megazorb is almost much kinder on the feet, and with bare-footed animals such as guineas, id rather they were comfortable.


mine are comfy and very happy


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

borderer said:


> mine are comfy and very happy


Im sure they are


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

borderer said:


> mine are comfy and very happy


mine too  and as i clean the more often i couldnt afford the more expensive, i think as long as there cleaned enough there isnt a problem


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

xkeeleyx said:


> i went to a joiners yard yesterday and bought a MASSIVE bag of chemical free sawdust for just £4 it was that big i had to put seats down in my car. iv been told in the past that sawdust isnt good for rabbits but also been told buy a petshiop that its ok for them. and it does get sold doesnt it.. so just wondering on your advice??


To be honest all i put in Stan's cage, not that he ever get locked in it it has no lid on it its just a base for his food etc, but allput in the bottom of that is hay and he loves it! lol 

Cheap and cheerful!  oh and hes happy x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I use them - they're OK, but what has already been said they are messy. I have never had problems with it though..


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

All I use in my hutches is hay. The dirty bits where they wee and poo is cleaned out daily and the rest cleaned every other day, along with a hay rack for the stuff they eat. This works well for me because the only mess in the hutches is what they do over night since they have free run of the garden all day they fertilise my garden for me.

I used to use wood shavings but read that it causes liver failure if its pine or cedar, something to do with the fumes and since most bags of wood shavings don't state what wood it is I don't want to risk it.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hey kammie just thought i'd mention that in winter straw is much warmer than hay so they might need both


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

I refuse to use shavings.
They are messy and the dust can cause eye irritation, respiritory problems and liver damage.

Megazorb is much more absorbant, so you do not have to use as much.

As someone said- different types of wood are toxic to buns so the shavings of those trees should be avoided. Sawdust and woodshavings are different- Sawdust should be avoided at all costs as it is much finer and dustier.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I use shreded paper 90% of the time, the fine cut stuff as you would woodshavings and the strip cut stuff like you would straw, my mum gets all the people she knows to shred and keep it for me  its clean, recyclable/compostable, dust free(pretty much) and free!
I will use woodshavings for the litter trays or if I have run out of shreded paper. I will not use saw*dust* because its too dusty and gets in their eyes/nose. They are very good and dont eat the paper(or not much anyway)
They also get hay on top of that and newspapers underneath it for the guineas.

*Heidi*


----------

